# La mia vita va a rotoli



## maya (8 Marzo 2013)

ragazzi è solo un sfogo ...................... siamo arrivati  al limite nn mi resta che mollare l'attività..e ricominciare da zero..


----------



## Daniele (8 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ragazzi è solo un sfogo ...................... siamo arrivati  al limite nn mi resta che mollare l'attività..e ricominciare da zero..


Perchè maya????? Cosa succede?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Mi dispiace, va così male?


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

forza!!!
non lasciarti abbattere


----------



## maya (8 Marzo 2013)

xkè la mia attività nn produce... e nn mi resta che vendere... 
mi abbatto xkè spero che la vendita cosi fatta una parte subito e l'altra a rate riesca a rimettermi un pò in sesto... 
avere un pò di serenità...  ma ho paura


----------



## Flavia (8 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè la mia attività nn produce... e nn mi resta che vendere...
> mi abbatto xkè spero che la vendita cosi fatta una parte subito e l'altra a rate riesca a rimettermi un pò in sesto...
> avere un pò di serenità...  ma ho paura


mi spiace
lo so che non è una consolazione
ma sono tempi molto grigi per tutti


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Maya, ma chi la compra spera di guadagnare e di riuscire a pagarla?

Perchè tu non guadagni?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè la mia attività nn produce... e nn mi resta che vendere...
> mi abbatto xkè spero che la vendita cosi fatta una parte subito e l'altra a rate riesca a rimettermi un pò in sesto...
> avere un pò di serenità...  ma ho paura


hai in vista qualcosa?


----------



## maya (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, ma chi la compra spera di guadagnare e di riuscire a pagarla?
> 
> Perchè tu non guadagni?


leii..dice di saperla gestire... 
e a me deve dare meta dell'importo... 

io nn sono stata buona a gestirla
ora complcazioni della banca ...blocco del conto.. e nn so come andare avanti,,


----------



## maya (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai in vista qualcosa?


no


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> no


idee?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Marzo 2013)

In questo periodo 
sarebbe una svendita...

Ammesso e non concesso che chi acquista poi 
rispetta i patti pattuiti ...
sei in trattative con qualcuno?


----------



## perplesso (8 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ragazzi è solo un sfogo ...................... siamo arrivati  al limite nn mi resta che mollare l'attività..e ricominciare da zero..


tu hai un'edicola,vero?


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ragazzi è solo un sfogo ...................... siamo arrivati  al limite nn mi resta che mollare l'attività..e ricominciare da zero..


Mi spiace molto.
Mah, anche da me stanno chiudendo a vista d'occhio...negozi storici della mia città!


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2013)

*eli*



Eliade ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto.
> Mah, anche da me stanno chiudendo a vista d'occhio...negozi storici della mia città!


Vabbè mo nella tua città ci sono pure negozi storici...!:rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè mo nella tua città ci sono pure negozi storici...!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Vabè, volevo essere seria.....vedo che non è possibile!! :rotfl::rotfl:
Intendevo "negozi....negozi"...........niente, qualunque cosa scriva, mi risulta comica.
Ci rinuncio.


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2013)

*eliade*



Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Vabè, volevo essere seria.....vedo che non è possibile!! :rotfl::rotfl:
> Intendevo "negozi....negozi"...........niente, qualunque cosa scriva, mi risulta comica.
> Ci rinuncio.


Dai che sei una grande...!Sei infelice per caso?


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che sei una grande...!Sei infelice per caso?


No, perché lo chiedi?
In questo periodo sono solo un po' fuori fase, ciò significa che dico più castronerie del solito. :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che sei una grande...!Sei infelice per caso?


Senti... a me fa male un piede. Non è molto... ma se ti può essere utile...


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Maya, pensaci bene, i soldi svaniscono il pochissimo tempo, trovare lavoro oggi è un terno al lotto, ed inoltre non è detto che riescano a pagarti le rate, o fatti fare cambiali ipotecarie, sempre possano.

Hai parlato di stagione, stiamo andando verso la bella stagione, prova a resistere ancora sei mesi, implementando gli articoli, inoltre, pensa di più al tuo lavoro e meno al 44enne.


----------



## oscuro (8 Marzo 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... a me fa male un piede. Non è molto... ma se ti può essere utile...


Sbriciolata senza offesa,ma ho bisogno di gente che soffre moralmente...non prendertela!Che merda sarei se no?


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... a me fa male un piede. Non è molto... ma se ti può essere utile...


Devo avere uno dei tuoi piedi per essere infelice?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Devo avere uno dei tuoi piedi per essere infelice?


ennò. Mo ti leggi tutto. Non siamo mica qua a spalmare l'autan alle zanzare!


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata senza offesa,ma ho bisogno di gente che soffre moralmente...non prendertela!Che merda sarei se no?



io sto malissimo :triste:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io sto malissimo :triste:


Cosa non faresti pur di avere l'attenzione di oscuro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




ciao tesoro,  bello leggerti


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata senza offesa,ma ho bisogno di gente che soffre moralmente...non prendertela!Che merda sarei se no?


... spiace. Appena sono moralmente sofferente ti faccio sapere.


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ennò. Mo ti leggi tutto. Non siamo mica qua a spalmare l'autan alle zanzare!


Dove?
Avviso se è lungo più di 3 post, salto tutto e chiedo un sunto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io sto malissimo :triste:


sei seria?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei seria?


Ma figurati..............Non lasciarti ingannare dalla faccina piangente:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sei seria?





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma figurati..............Non lasciarti ingannare dalla faccina piangente:mrgreen:


:diavoletto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dove?
> Avviso se è lungo più di 3 post, salto tutto e chiedo un sunto!


lungo. Il riassunto ... meglio non farlo. Non vorrei rimettere in moto la macchina infernale. Magari la prima serata piovosa... se non hai niente da fare... se in TV non danno nulla di buono...


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :diavoletto:


'starda. Mi stavo preoccupando.


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 'starda. Mi stavo preoccupando.


oscuro cerca una vittima sacrificale...e io mi sacrifico :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lungo. Il riassunto ... meglio non farlo. Non vorrei rimettere in moto la macchina infernale. Magari la prima serata piovosa... se non hai niente da fare... se in TV non danno nulla di buono...


:condom:


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io sto malissimo :triste:


fatti una tisana.


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> :condom:


tu nonfare domande che è meglio...fidati


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu nonfare domande che è meglio...fidati


Non vedo, non sento e non parlo...anzi non c'ero e se c'ero, dormivo! :sonar:


----------



## Simy (8 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non vedo, non sento e non parlo...anzi non c'ero e se c'ero, dormivo! :sonar:


:up:


----------



## Lui (8 Marzo 2013)

maya, hai mai provato a farti mantenere da qualcuno, magari un 44enne.


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> maya, hai mai provato a farti mantenere da qualcuno, magari un 44enne.


Daaaaaaiiiiiiii...noooooo!!!


Maya scusa, ma tu hai un'edicola, in un negozio o in un chioschetto, tipo questo: http://yourlifeupdated.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/edicola.gif ?

Fai anche cartolibreria?
Hai mai pensato di cambiare articoli?
In che contesto si pone questa edicola? Che negozi ci sono li vicino?


----------



## devastata (8 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Daaaaaaiiiiiiii...noooooo!!!
> 
> 
> Maya scusa, ma tu hai un'edicola, in un negozio o in un chioschetto, tipo questo: http://yourlifeupdated.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/edicola.gif ?
> ...



In un negozio, anch'io le ho consigliato di valutare se sia possibile ampliare la gamma di prodotti da vendere, trattandosi di località di villeggiatura da quello che ho potuto capire.


----------



## Eliade (8 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In un negozio, anch'io le ho consigliato di valutare se sia possibile ampliare la gamma di prodotti da vendere, trattandosi di località di villeggiatura da quello che ho potuto capire.


Beh allora ci sarebbero tante cose da fare per cercare di risollevare l'attività, ma dipende molto dalla posizione, da quanto è grande questa località, e dai negozi/uffici/scuole che sono presenti.


----------



## celafarò (8 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> leii..dice di saperla gestire...
> e a me deve dare meta dell'importo...
> 
> io nn sono stata buona a gestirla
> ora complcazioni della banca ...blocco del conto.. e nn so come andare avanti,,


Mi sembra di capire che il problema principale sia con la banca.Purtroppo,gli istituti bancari tendono ad approfittarsi di chi non ha esperienza in materia.A mio avviso,dovresti risolvere le suddette questioni per poi decidere sul da farsi.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che il problema principale sia con la banca.Purtroppo,gli istituti bancari tendono ad approfittarsi di chi non ha esperienza in materia.A mio avviso,dovresti risolvere le suddette questioni per poi decidere sul da farsi.


No.
GLi istituti bancari si approfittano di te quando sei in difficoltà.
Sempre disposti ad aiutarti quando non hai bisogno di loro.

Il trucco sta sempre nell'essere clienti di due e metterli sempre uno contro l'altro.

Mi spiace ma le banche sono le prime a far fallire le persone.


----------



## celafarò (8 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> GLi istituti bancari si approfittano di te quando sei in difficoltà.
> Sempre disposti ad aiutarti quando non hai bisogno di loro.
> 
> ...


Tranquillo,sono abili anche nel metterti in condizione di difficoltà.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Tranquillo,sono abili anche nel metterti in condizione di difficoltà.


Ma siccome mica li sposiamo.
Bisogna saperci fare con loro no?

Io ho imparato l'arte 
essendo figlio di un artigiano no?

" Ah lei è legato con noi fino all'estinzione del suo mutuo ipotecario !".

Benissimus il giorno dopo estinguevo il mutuo.
E andavo da un'altra banca che mi corteggiava no?

Ma con le banche io parlo così.
Quanti soldi volete per tenere i miei conti?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In questo periodo
> sarebbe una svendita...
> 
> Ammesso e non concesso che chi acquista poi
> ...



trattativa con un altro............................... evvai giornata iniziata positiva.........:up:
dai mi levo sta palla..... al piede....


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Daaaaaaiiiiiiii...noooooo!!!
> 
> 
> Maya scusa, ma tu hai un'edicola, in un negozio o in un chioschetto, tipo questo: http://yourlifeupdated.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/edicola.gif ?
> ...



è dentro una stazione ma io nn ho saputo fare l'imprenditrice... e questo il problema...   è andata male---- e ora se dio vuole vendo a quelli del bar accanto almeno mi levo e poii cerco un lavoretto...


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, pensaci bene, i soldi svaniscono il pochissimo tempo, trovare lavoro oggi è un terno al lotto, ed inoltre non è detto che riescano a pagarti le rate, o fatti fare cambiali ipotecarie, sempre possano.
> 
> Hai parlato di stagione, stiamo andando verso la bella stagione, prova a resistere ancora sei mesi, implementando gli articoli, inoltre, pensa di più al tuo lavoro e meno al 44enne.



sai che ha fatto il 44enne ha chiamato un amico suo direttore di banca per avere un colloquio...credendo che io ci credevo in questo lavoro... ma gli ho ben fatto capire che nn è cambiando banca che le cose migliorano... cmq 
come lo dovrei prendere questo gesto?? x me è stato carinissimo,a interessarsi... no??'


----------



## Nocciola (9 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> sai che ha fatto il 44enne ha chiamato un amico suo direttore di banca per avere un colloquio...credendo che io ci credevo in questo lavoro... ma gli ho ben fatto capire che nn è cambiando banca che le cose migliorano... cmq
> come lo dovrei prendere questo gesto?? x me è stato carinissimo,a interessarsi... no??'


Si carino. Come avrebbe fatto qualunque amico...
Mayaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> trattativa con un altro............................... evvai giornata iniziata positiva.........:up:
> dai mi levo sta palla..... al piede....



Si fai bene....
soprattutto se davanti a te hai così tante prospettive...


Dio mio Maya 
ma ti rendi conto che pensi solo a cazzate 
ora spero che vivamente che tu ti stia 
burlando di noi...
altrimenti la vedo dura per te ... è questo mi dispiace per te 
per i tuoi bambini...
Spero che in un futuro i tuoi bambini 
non si ritrovino a fare genitori dei genitori ...


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si carino. Come avrebbe fatto qualunque amico...
> Mayaaaaaaaaaaaa



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh che stress.. lo so che è un amico... lo so... ma nn aveva obblighi a interessarsi io nn gliel'avevo chiesto


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si fai bene....
> soprattutto se davanti a te hai così tante prospettive...
> 
> 
> ...



ma che stai a dire.... luna... dev levarmi l'edicola ho un debito con la banca...ecco xkè sono felice... levodai guai anche il mio ex


a quale cazzate starei pensando?? scusa


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma che stai a dire.... luna... dev levarmi l'edicola ho un debito con la banca...ecco xkè sono felice... levodai guai anche il mio ex
> 
> 
> *a quale cazzate starei pensando?? *scusa




no scusa tu 
forse ti leggo male io 
interpretando i tuoi post in altro modo...


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

cmq il 44enne mi è molto piu vicino della mia famiglia... che nn sa nemmeno cm vivo... e cosa faccio.. e come sto... lui ha sempre una parola pronta per me... poi sicuramente come dite voi di me nn gli importa nulla.... ma io nn posso nn volerlo ,visto che cmq c'è..con quale scopo e obiettivo nn lo so.. ma lui c'è....

e mi manca ora ... vorrei esser con lui x sentirmi meno sola in questo momento della mia vita-....
chiudo un capitolo,ricomincio da zero mi rimbocco le maniche ,spero di trovare qualsiasi lavoro... di riuscire a dare da mangiare ai miei piccoli... e credetemi per avere 25 anni sono stanca... :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
ma spero di farcela

e nn penso alle cazzate ma mi do un qualcosa che mi faccia vivere...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> trattativa con un altro............................... evvai giornata iniziata positiva.........:up:
> dai mi levo sta palla..... al piede....


Ciao maya..di affari me ne intendo..accetta un consiglio..non accettare dilazioni di pagamento..se non con fideiussione bancaria.....ma sono certo che ci avrai gia'pensato..


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no scusa tu
> forse ti leggo male io
> interpretando i tuoi post in altro modo...


mi sa di si


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao maya..di affari me ne intendo..accetta un consiglio..non accettare dilazioni di pagamento..se non con fideiussione bancaria.....ma sono certo che ci avrai gia'pensato..


ù

infatti vendo a un altro che mi da tutto e subito...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao maya..di affari me ne intendo..accetta un consiglio..non accettare dilazioni di pagamento..se non con fideiussione bancaria.....ma sono certo che ci avrai gia'pensato..



Infatti è quello che ho scritto ieri...
Mi fa rabbrividire questa storia ...
soprattutto in questo periodo dove non c'è da illudersi ...


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che ho scritto ieri...
> Mi fa rabbrividire questa storia ...
> soprattutto in questo periodo dove non c'è da illudersi ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> GLi istituti bancari si approfittano di te quando sei in difficoltà.
> Sempre disposti ad aiutarti quando non hai bisogno di loro.
> 
> ...


Tu sì che sai fare. :up:

Basta avere una banca virtuale per fare questo giochetto, cioè la banca amica dove chiedi delle informazioni e poi racconti alla tua che ora lasci perché gli altri ti hanno garantito aiuto.

Per vincere le banche devi conoscere le loro paure:

Perdere un cliente
Perdere tutti i soldi
Perdere il 5% delle cifre dovute

Spiego.

Il punto 1. è una garanzia di un fondo di cui possono disporre. Per ogni cliente hanno un fondo virtuale che varia dai 10x ai 20x per ogni soldo versato. Quindi, il guadagno è del 1000 al 2000% in rispetto a ogni Euro versato e in attivo. A te danno il 0,01% di interessi e pure tassati, ma loro si prendono tutto, e piangono pure.

2. Se vai via perdono non solo i tuoi soldi, ma anche questo cuscino di cui nessuno parla.

3. Se sei già andato via e insolvente, ti lasciano perdere se paghi i tuoi debiti in base alla conoscenza di questo cuscino. Quindi, 1000 Euro bastano per coprire interamente un debito di 20.000 Euro. Più debiti hai, meglio funziona questo gioco. Parola di esperto! Conosco decine di persone che hanno fatto così e ne sono uscite senza danni. Basta apparire con l'avvocato e avere le idee chiare: "Salve, sono tal dei tali e rappresento mio cliente. Le offre 5000 Euro in contanti per chiudere la questione dei 200.000 in essere. Accettate? Fateci sapere. Qui sono i miei contatti. Arrivederci". Fatto. 20 minuti di sbattimento. 1 Settimana di attesa. Forse qualche telefonata.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> maya, hai mai provato a farti mantenere da qualcuno, magari un 44enne.


:rotfl::rotfl:.... Tornando  seria se puoi Maya resisti ... Nessuno in famiglia può aiutarti ?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tu sì che sai fare. :up:
> 
> Basta avere una banca virtuale per fare questo giochetto, cioè la banca amica dove chiedi delle informazioni e poi racconti alla tua che ora lasci perché gli altri ti hanno garantito aiuto.
> 
> ...


Tutto questo se sei impossidente  se no sono azzi amari ....


----------



## devastata (9 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ù
> 
> infatti vendo a un altro che mi da tutto e subito...



Hai fatto almeno valutare il valore dell'edicola?  Non vendere a casaccio.

Sarebbe meglio cercarlo prima un lavoro, di questi tempi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tutto questo se sei impossidente  se no sono azzi amari ....


no.

questo funziona sempre. nessuna banca prenderà la tua casa con valore ipotetico di 1 milione di euro, se tu devi 200k e offri 5k per concludere. prova.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> no.
> 
> questo funziona sempre. nessuna banca prenderà la tua casa con valore ipotetico di 1 milione di euro, se tu devi 200k e offri 5k per concludere. prova.


Diciamo che se la tua casa vale 1 milione e ne devi 200 ....con  100 forse accettano, tocca vedere di quei 200 quanto è il capitale inizialmente investito dalla banca per concedetti un finanziamento o un fido e quanto la quota interessi .... A meno che sulla tua casa  da 1 milione non vi sia : costituito un fondo patrimoniale "robusto", non vi sano  abusi edilizi non sanabili, non vi siano garanzie ipotecarie preesistenti di terzi che ne saturano il valore commerciale .. Se no mi sa che è meglio che non provi :smile: il rapporto 200/5 :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Hai fatto almeno valutare il valore dell'edicola?  Non vendere a casaccio.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio cercarlo prima un lavoro, di questi tempi.


QUi ci vorrebbe lui Lothar!
Difficile fregarlo negli affari.
Fregare maya è come bere un bicchiere d'acqua.

Ce l'ha scritto sulla maglietta
fregatemi 
mi comperate con un sorriso e due bacini.

Avanti ragazzi.


----------



## Gian (9 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Hai fatto almeno valutare il valore dell'edicola?  Non vendere a casaccio.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio cercarlo prima un lavoro, di questi tempi.



fermati ! Non vendere nulla.
cerca di far girare meglio l'attività.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tu sì che sai fare. :up:
> 
> Basta avere una banca virtuale per fare questo giochetto, cioè la banca amica dove chiedi delle informazioni e poi racconti alla tua che ora lasci perché gli altri ti hanno garantito aiuto.
> 
> ...


 concordo  esperienza ppersonale 
sul terzo poi puoi farlo anche senza avvocato...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Hai fatto almeno valutare il valore dell'edicola?  Non vendere a casaccio.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio cercarlo prima un lavoro, di questi tempi.


ma sei matta 
come ti vengono in mente certe idee...
un lavoro cos'è in fondo :
una palla al piede ...
ci scrolliamo il marito 
ci scrolliamo il lavoro 
poi speriamo basta ....ma non sarà così ....


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma sei matta
> come ti vengono in mente certe idee...
> un lavoro cos'è in fondo :
> una palla al piede ...
> ...



tutti a giudicare...... ma come cavolo ve lo devo fare capire  che ho un debito grosso con la banca e mi hanno chiuso il conto e dev lavorare con l'assegno circolare??? 
ma che ne sapete
scrollare il marito...no ho scrollato nulla... nn l'amavo e basta
scrollarmi il lavoro? no... nn lo scrollo ma libero mio padre da un prestito e il mio ex anche... abbiamo *UN DEBITO ENORME*


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Hai fatto almeno valutare il valore dell'edicola?  Non vendere a casaccio.
> 
> Sarebbe meglio cercarlo prima un lavoro, di questi tempi.



NON POSSO CERCARLO SONO COMMERCIANTE


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> fermati ! Non vendere nulla.
> cerca di far girare meglio l'attività.


NON VA NN SONO CAPACE,NN SONO STATA ABITUATA A FARE LA COMMERCIANTE


----------



## maya (9 Marzo 2013)

celafarò ha detto:


> Mi sembra di capire che il problema principale sia con la banca.Purtroppo,gli istituti bancari tendono ad approfittarsi di chi non ha esperienza in materia.A mio avviso,dovresti risolvere le suddette questioni per poi decidere sul da farsi.



infatti


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> NON POSSO CERCARLO SONO COMMERCIANTE


non dire cazzate.

hai 25 anni e quindi puoi fare anche lavori umili.

un lavoro lo puoi trovare.  e se non lo trovi dove abiti,trasferisciti


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non dire cazzate.
> 
> hai 25 anni e quindi puoi fare anche lavori umili.
> 
> un lavoro lo puoi trovare.  e se non lo trovi dove abiti,trasferisciti




ora nn posso cercarlo... finche sono qui in edicola... capisci? 
se riesco a vendere prima dell'estate allora si bene sono la prima che lo cerco---


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2013)

puoi già chiedere in giro.    o parlare con qualcuno a livello informale.

purtroppo col progressivo declino della carta stampata,le edicole sono un settore destinato a scomparire,fai bene a vendere adesso prima che sia troppo tardi.

l'unica speranza è trasformare il settore in minilibrerie o cmq cercare una nicchia che non possa interessare grande distribuzione o multinazionali varie.

ma non credo tu sia adatta a fare questo tipo di ricerca.....quindi ti auguro di riuscire a vendere quanto prima


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

*domani si riparte*

e domani si rivà dall'omino...


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2013)

*R: La mia vita va a rotoli*



maya ha detto:


> e domani si rivà dall'omino...


Questi s che sono problemi


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Questi s che sono problemi


be' maya dice che la sua vita va a rotoli.
e ci credo.
in questo momento storico, avere debiti è pericolosissimo.
nel caso tuo, maya, se poi ci sono fideiussioni di terzi....non so
magari in tutto 'sto casino la relazione col 44enne la aiuta a distrarsi
a schiarirsi la mente, tipo la boccata d'ossigenon che diceva farfalla nel mio post
e ora non ditemi: eh no, maya essendo responsabile 
(al 50% col marito! e cquesto tendiamo a dimenticarcelo) 
di due bimbi, piccoli, non puo' permettersi tali distrazioni.
non so, forse ho letto male, ma sottotraccia ho talvolta letto un velo di critica
nei confronti della storia di maya.
chi la 'giustifica' dice: ha 25 anni.....ehnn
e perché?
a 35, a 40, sarebbe diverso?
dove si finisce di essere madri e si ricomincia 
a essere anche persone? 
perché la donna deve essere prima di tutto madre?
perché qui c'è pure un padre, prima di tutto.
(ma questo è un altro thread)


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> be' maya dice che la sua vita va a rotoli.
> e ci credo.
> in questo momento storico, avere debiti è pericolosissimo.
> nel caso tuo, maya, se poi ci sono fideiussioni di terzi....non so
> ...


non intendevo che non possa permettersi distrazioni ci mancherebbe.
Ma io, per come sono fatta, sinceramente avrei utilizzato il mio giorno libero per andare a cercarmi un lavoro. 
se aspetta che sia il lavoro a cercare lei allora sta fresca.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2013)

Ognuno ha la sua scala di priorità nella vita. Se c'è il rischio di rimanere senza reddito, avendo figli di cui si è responsabili (anche al 50%), altri si preoccuperebbero più del lavoro.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> be' maya dice che la sua vita va a rotoli.
> e ci credo.
> in questo momento storico, avere debiti è pericolosissimo.
> nel caso tuo, maya, se poi ci sono fideiussioni di terzi....non so
> ...


Ma se questa fosse una boccata d'aria fresca ben venga
Il problema é che lei mica lo vive così...
Sul fatto di essere donna e madre sono una di quelle che sostiene che bisognerebbe essere entrambe.
Ma se esci da una separazione e i bambini sono piccoli puoi sentirti donna anche senza cercare ossessivamente il grande amore


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la sua scala di priorità nella vita. Se c'è il rischio di rimanere senza reddito, avendo figli di cui si è responsabili (anche al 50%), altri si preoccuperebbero più del lavoro.


e io sono tra questi altri, infatti


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma se questa fosse una boccata d'aria fresca ben venga
> Il problema é che lei mica lo vive così...
> Sul fatto di essere donna e madre sono una di quelle che sostiene che bisognerebbe essere entrambe.
> Ma se esci da una separazione e i bambini sono piccoli puoi sentirti donna anche senza cercare ossessivamente il grande amore


aspettavo te!
e qui vi volevo.
e qui bisognerebbe sentir maya.
magari lei ricerca le sensazioni 
che dà l'innamoramento.
aria abbastanza fresca.
specialmente se esci da una separazione
ma di una unione che non esisteva.
se non si fossero messi di mezzo i nonni,
il secondo nipote, forse, maya l'avrebbe fatto con un altro.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> aspettavo te!
> e qui vi volevo.
> e qui bisognerebbe sentir maya.
> magari lei ricerca le sensazioni
> ...


Ma cerchi quello che vuole. Ci mancherebbe ma che stia bene eil fatto che non lo trova direi che in questomomento debba essere l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri. La ricerca ossessiva di un uomo puó solo farle male


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cerchi quello che vuole. Ci mancherebbe ma che stia bene eil fatto che non lo trova direi che in questomomento debba essere l'ultimo dei suoi pensieri. La ricerca ossessiva di un uomo puó solo farle male


e appunto.
invece di cercare ossessivamente un uomo,
si rilassa col 44enne.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> e appunto.
> invece di cercare ossessivamente un uomo,
> si rilassa col 44enne.


Trovi che sia riladsats? Si fa 12000 menate...ma magari fosse rilassata


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovi che sia riladsats? Si fa 12000 menate...ma magari fosse rilassata


Magari con le 12000 menate si distrare e attenua l'ansia causata dalla situazione. 
Tutti o quasi l'hanno trovata immatura. Tu hai idea di come si possa farla maturare? Io no.


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

è verooo hanno ragione...mi faccio mille seghe...xkè mi chiedo mille cose...e vorrei risposte  ma nn le ho... 
stare col 44 enne mi fa stare bene,... e vorrei sapere se anke lui sta bene ma quelli del forum sANNO già tutto ciò


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> e appunto.
> invece di cercare ossessivamente un uomo,
> si rilassa col 44enne.



so bene col 44enne e vorrei starci sempre di più bene


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> so bene col 44enne e vorrei starci sempre di più bene


Sta bene anche lui altrimenti non ti cercherebbe. Dovresti domandarti cos'è per te star bene e cos'è per lui e se i tuoi desideri per il futuro coincidono con i suoi. Potresti chiederglielo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta bene anche lui altrimenti non ti cercherebbe. Dovresti domandarti cos'è per te star bene e cos'è per lui e se i tuoi desideri per il futuro coincidono con i suoi. Potresti chiederglielo.


Quoto


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

, 





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sta bene anche lui altrimenti non ti cercherebbe. Dovresti domandarti cos'è per te star bene e cos'è per lui e se i tuoi desideri per il futuro coincidono con i suoi. Potresti chiederglielo.




ma nn c'è la faccio??? xkè???


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ma nn c'è la faccio??? xkè???


Perché conosci la risposta e non vuoi accettarla


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ma nn c'è la faccio??? xkè???


non ce la fai perchè hai paura che il bel 44enne ti scambi per una palla al piede noiosa e appiccicosa?


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2013)

*R: La mia vita va a rotoli*



farfalla ha detto:


> Perché conosci la risposta e non vuoi accettarla


Quoto


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché conosci la risposta e non vuoi accettarla


quoto, ma non è la prima volta che metti maya di fronte alla realtà.


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non ce la fai perchè hai paura che il bel 44enne ti scambi per una palla al piede noiosa e appiccicosa?



appiccicosa perchè???
xkè pretendo... di sapere se si è legato a me?


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> quoto, ma non è la prima volta che metti maya di fronte alla realtà.



uffiiiii che palle


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> appiccicosa perchè???
> xkè pretendo... di sapere se si è legato a me?


si.


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.



xkè????????


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè????????


  Perchè come relazione leggera e senza impegni sei una rottura di maroni di dimensioni mostruose, scusa i termini, poi inizio a capire un poco tuo marito,per fortuna ex marito.


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè come relazione leggera e senza impegni sei una rottura di maroni di dimensioni mostruose, scusa i termini, poi inizio a capire un poco tuo marito,per fortuna ex marito.



daniiiiiiiiiiiiii ciao tesorooo sempre dolce....  vero?? ma quand'è che sarai più carino con me?  si è verooo rottura sonooo però sn dolcissima lo sai?


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> daniiiiiiiiiiiiii ciao tesorooo sempre dolce....   vero?? ma quand'è che sarai più carino con me?  si è verooo rottura sonooo però sn dolcissima lo sai?


  Devi essere molto dolce e non lo metto in dubbio, ma devi essere ad altissima manutenzione come donna, manco alta,  e quindi te lo dico con simpatia...ridimensionati o se no ti farai solo del gran male,  Poi ti ricordo che il tuo 44 enne gira con te perchè:  Hai quasi 20 anni meno di lui, non può sperare di meglio Le donne con cui potrebbe girare, comunque quasi tutte hanno figli come te, ma sono probabilmente meno giovani. Sei meravigliosamente raggirabile, ma lo ammetto, mi fai un poco di tenerezza, ma dopo 3 secondi mi girano i maroni.


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> appiccicosa perchè???
> xkè pretendo... di sapere se si è legato a me?


è umano voler sapere
se è legato a te,
ma bada bene che se anche lo è
può significare poco e niente


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> è umano voler sapere
> se è legato a te,
> ma bada bene che se anche lo è
> può significare poco e niente



ti spieghi meglio???


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ti spieghi meglio???


  Che slegare per chi ci è abituato è facile, ok?


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devi essere molto dolce e non lo metto in dubbio, ma devi essere ad altissima manutenzione come donna, manco alta,  e quindi te lo dico con simpatia...ridimensionati o se no ti farai solo del gran male,  Poi ti ricordo che il tuo 44 enne gira con te perchè:  Hai quasi 20 anni meno di lui, non può sperare di meglio Le donne con cui potrebbe girare, comunque quasi tutte hanno figli come te, ma sono probabilmente meno giovani. Sei meravigliosamente raggirabile, ma lo ammetto, mi fai un poco di tenerezza, ma dopo 3 secondi mi girano i maroni.



e quanto può durare????


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che slegare per chi ci è abituato è facile, ok?


no nn ho capito


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e quanto può durare????


  Con lui? Se anche andasse avanti ci sarà una età in cui non potrà durare, perchè 20 anni di differenzo sono troppi.


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Con lui? Se anche andasse avanti ci sarà una età in cui non potrà durare, perchè 20 anni di differenzo sono troppi.[/QUO
> 
> 
> lo penso ank io..certi momenti.


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> è verooo hanno ragione...mi faccio mille seghe...xkè mi chiedo mille cose...e vorrei risposte  ma nn le ho...
> stare col 44 enne mi fa stare bene,... e vorrei sapere se anke lui sta bene ma quelli del forum sANNO già tutto ciò


il tuo 44enne ha fatto bingo,tombola e cinquina con te.   e fidati che ti terrà ben stretta

ma non nel senso che speri tu.

toglimi una curiosità,cosa rappresentano i tuoi figli per te?


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tuo 44enne ha fatto bingo,tombola e cinquina con te.   e fidati che ti terrà ben stretta
> 
> ma non nel senso che speri tu.
> 
> toglimi una curiosità,cosa rappresentano i tuoi figli per te?



la mia vita l'unica cosa che ho fatto di buono

xkè mi terrà ben stretta?


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> la mia vita l'unica cosa che ho fatto di buono
> 
> xkè mi terrà ben stretta?


perchè ti vede 1-2 giorni la settimana,per il resto 6 fuori dal belino

anche se vi sentite telefonicamente,non vuol dire molto.   lo può fare benissimo per tenerti "calda"

allora,se i tuoi figli sono l'unica cosa che hai fatto di buono nella vita,dimostralo.

chè per ora sembri l'immagine della pubblicità della Vodafone


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè ti vede 1-2 giorni la settimana,per il resto 6 fuori dal belino
> 
> anche se vi sentite telefonicamente,non vuol dire molto.   lo può fare benissimo per tenerti "calda"
> 
> ...



xkè nn lo dimostro??
xkè sono legata a un 44enne?
mi sento e ripeto sempre sola... nn ho nessuno... 
lui  mi chiama per tenermi calda? ma che gli importa di me? 
nn per forza lo dev fare...


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> uffiiiii che palle


eh maya...ok. liquidami così, ma non puoi pretendere che ti dica ciò che vuoi sentire.


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> eh maya...ok. liquidami così, ma non puoi pretendere che ti dica ciò che vuoi sentire.


nn ti volevo liquidare e solo che mi scoccia la cosa 
cmq domani partirò e domani si vedrà...sarà un altro buco nell'acqua lo so.. ma mi fa piacere andarlo a trovare e spero anke per lui sia un piacere...


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè nn lo dimostro??
> xkè sono legata a un 44enne?
> mi sento e ripeto sempre sola... nn ho nessuno...
> lui  mi chiama per tenermi calda? ma che gli importa di me?
> nn per forza lo dev fare...


no.  non lo dimostri,perchè se 6 come scrivi,i tuoi figli non sono il tuo primo pensiero.

se lo fossero,non ti sentiresti così sola come dici di essere


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.  non lo dimostri,perchè se 6 come scrivi,i tuoi figli non sono il tuo primo pensiero.
> 
> se lo fossero,non ti sentiresti così sola come dici di essere


ma voglio avere anche un uomo oltre ai miei bimbi accanto a me


----------



## maya (10 Marzo 2013)

ciao ragazzi buona serata


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2013)

Un uomo fa sempre a tempo ad arrivare,hai 25 anni.     

i figli sono lì,non hanno chiesto loro di venire al mondo.  quindi tu ora devi avere loro come priorità massima.

scommettiamo che se ti presentassi al 44enne coi bambini al seguito lo vedresti scappare a gambe levate?


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari con le 12000 menate si distrare e attenua l'ansia causata dalla situazione.
> Tutti o quasi l'hanno trovata immatura. Tu hai idea di come si possa farla maturare? Io no.


quotissimo!


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> è verooo hanno ragione...mi faccio mille seghe...xkè mi chiedo mille cose...e vorrei risposte ma nn le ho...
> stare col 44 enne mi fa stare bene,... e vorrei sapere se anke lui sta bene ma quelli del forum sANNO già tutto ciò


e allora, maya, fai come stò cercando di fare io ....rilassati!
fatti domande, anche, ma il giusto.


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il tuo 44enne ha fatto bingo,tombola e cinquina con te. e fidati che ti terrà ben stretta
> 
> ma non nel senso che speri tu.
> 
> toglimi una curiosità,cosa rappresentano i tuoi figli per te?


ecco, intendevo commenti tipo questo....naaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Marzo 2013)

Che maya investa troppo sul 44enne, sono d'accordo anche io.

Ma avere il desiderio di avere un compagno, un uomo/amico/amante che la sostenga, soprattutto ora che si sente priva dell'aiuto della famiglia, bè, è normale.
Impelagarcisi così a occhi chiusi, concordo assolutamente, è da sciocchine (senza offesa, nel senso di... bè, ragazzina non tanto coi piedi per terra).
Ma anche avendo appena chiuso col marito, mi sembra normale, anche per una donna meno svagata di lei. Appunto perchè è giovane, e perchè era tempo che col marito si sentiva sola (per colpa di chi non ha importanza).

Se non toglie tempo ai figli per vedersi col 44enne, non mi sento assolutamente di dirle che non pensa a loro.

Se riuscisse a tenere il 44enne nell'ambito di un amico con cui etc etc etc, non vedrei alcun problema, e plaudirei.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> e allora, maya, fai come stò cercando di fare io ....rilassati!
> fatti domande, anche, ma il giusto.


Ma guarda che é quello che le stiamo dicendo tutti
Ma finchè non avrà trovato un uomo come dice lei non mollerá il colpo.


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè ti vede 1-2 giorni la settimana,per il resto 6 fuori dal belino
> 
> anche se vi sentite telefonicamente,non vuol dire molto. lo può fare benissimo per tenerti "calda"
> 
> ...


spiegami cazzo c'entrano i figli?
Grazie  se puoi ehhh


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che maya investa troppo sul 44enne, sono d'accordo anche io.
> 
> Ma avere il desiderio di avere un compagno, un uomo/amico/amante che la sostenga, soprattutto ora che si sente priva dell'aiuto della famiglia, bè, è normale.
> Impelagarcisi così a occhi chiusi, concordo assolutamente, è da sciocchine (senza offesa, nel senso di... bè, ragazzina non tanto coi piedi per terra).
> ...


Ma che ne senta il desiderio posso capirlo, non condivido ma va bene
Che sia il suo pensiero fisso no.
E soprattutto ha trovato uno che é stato obesto con lei e lei si ostina a vederci dell'altro


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> spiegami cazzo c'entrano i figli?
> Grazie  se puoi ehhh


perchè il dubbio mio è che lei sia talmente concentrata sulle sue voglie da dimenticarsi dei figli

da qui il riferimento alla pubblicità Vodafone


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda che é quello che le stiamo dicendo tutti Ma finchè non avrà trovato un uomo come dice lei non mollerá il colpo.


  Cioè mai, come ben sai ha due figli e per lei vedrei solo bene  un paio di scartini, ma prendersi il pacchetto completo, auguri.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cioè mai, come ben sai ha due figli e per lei vedrei solo bene  un paio di scartini, ma prendersi il pacchetto completo, auguri.


No daniele ho amiche separate che convivono con nuovi compagni. Puó succedere. Ma con il tempo, quando ti sei assestata e i tuoi figli hanno elaborato la separazione.
Ora il suo primo pensiero dovrebvero essere loro e non la rcerca in chat di un compagno.IMHO


----------



## Daniele (10 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No daniele ho amiche separate che convivono con nuovi compagni. Puó succedere. Ma con il tempo, quando ti sei assestata e i tuoi figli hanno elaborato la separazione.
> Ora il suo primo pensiero dovrebvero essere loro e non la rcerca in chat di un compagno.IMHO


Ma lei non ha pazienza di arrivarci e come tu ben sai comunque per una donna con figli la cosa è ben più difficile che per una senza figli. Mi spiace per lei, ma mi sa che lei sarà ppur sempre l'amica per il 44 enne.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lei non ha pazienza di arrivarci e come tu ben sai comunque per una donna con figli la cosa è ben più difficile che per una senza figli. Mi spiace per lei, ma mi sa che lei sarà ppur sempre l'amica per il 44 enne.


Sul 44enne ne sono certa anch'io. Gliel'ha anche detto


----------



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Devi essere molto dolce e non lo metto in dubbio, ma devi essere ad altissima manutenzione come donna, manco alta,  e quindi te lo dico con simpatia...ridimensionati o se no ti farai solo del gran male,  Poi ti ricordo che il tuo 44 enne gira con te perchè:  Hai quasi 20 anni meno di lui, non può sperare di meglio Le donne con cui potrebbe girare, comunque quasi tutte hanno figli come te, ma sono probabilmente meno giovani. Sei meravigliosamente raggirabile, ma lo ammetto, *mi fai un poco di tenerezza, ma dopo 3 secondi mi girano i maroni.*



:rotfl:

quoto tutto, soprattutto il neretto


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ti spieghi meglio???


Daniele mi ha preceduta nella risposta
per quanto lui possa avere
 un sentimento sincero per te
non è detto che nel momento in cui
si debba impegnare in concreto
non faccia una clamorosa marcia indietro


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sul 44enne ne sono certa anch'io. Gliel'ha anche detto



il punto è che secondo me dovrebbe impiegare il suo tempo libero a cercarsi un lavoro.
Da quel che ho capito è sempre lei che va da lui...e abitano abbastanza distanti.
chi paga il viaggio ogni volta?


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è che secondo me dovrebbe impiegare il suo tempo libero a cercarsi un lavoro.
> Da quel che ho capito è sempre lei che va da lui...e abitano abbastanza distanti.
> chi paga il viaggio ogni volta?


bocca mia statti zitta!!!
(non è rivolto a te Simy)


----------



## Simy (10 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> bocca mia statti zitta!!!
> (non è rivolto a te Simy)


lo avevo capito...:mexican:


----------



## Flavia (10 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> lo avevo capito...:mexican:


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> il punto è che secondo me dovrebbe impiegare il suo tempo libero a cercarsi un lavoro.
> Da quel che ho capito è sempre lei che va da lui...e abitano abbastanza distanti.
> chi paga il viaggio ogni volta?


domande retoriche,sorellina......


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che maya investa troppo sul 44enne, sono d'accordo anche io.
> 
> Ma avere il desiderio di avere un compagno, un uomo/amico/amante che la sostenga, soprattutto ora che si sente priva dell'aiuto della famiglia, bè, è normale.
> Impelagarcisi così a occhi chiusi, concordo assolutamente, è da sciocchine (senza offesa, nel senso di... bè, ragazzina non tanto coi piedi per terra).
> ...


hai espresso benissimo ciò che anche io penso


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè il dubbio mio è che lei sia talmente concentrata sulle sue voglie da dimenticarsi dei figli
> 
> da qui il riferimento alla pubblicità Vodafone


non lo credo probabile.
coi figli tutta la settimana ci stà maya, mi pare.
e comunque tu, quando sei con tuo figlio, non ti distrai
mai pensando ad altro?
a me capita


----------



## Horny (10 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No daniele ho amiche separate che convivono con nuovi compagni. Puó succedere. Ma con il tempo, quando ti sei assestata e i tuoi figli hanno elaborato la separazione.
> Ora il suo primo pensiero dovrebvero essere loro e non la rcerca in chat di un compagno.IMHO


.....d'altra parte, farfalla,
questo non è il forum bimbosano.net.
magari i figlio sono il suo primo pensiero ma non ne parla qui.
non so.
dalle rispose mi pare persa nel mondo delle fate.
ingenua, ecco.


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2013)

Proprio perchè....come dici tu....Maya sembra persa nel mondo delle fate...che mi risulta dura credere che dietro ai figli ci stia quanto dovrebbe.

perchè anche se Maya fosse una ragazza-madre,i suoi figli non possono che essere molto piccoli.

e se è vero che passa tutto il giorno in edicola e i fine settimana si fionda dal 44enne.....converrai che il tempo che può dedicare ai bambini è insufficiente


----------



## maya (11 Marzo 2013)

*:-(*

Mi hanno sempre detto che nn e' la quantita' di tempo spesa coi figli ma la qualita' .....e io penso d dargli quello che meritano!! E poi i fine settimana mi fiondo dal 44enne visto che spettano al padre xcio io saro liber di prendermi del tempo per me?o devo solo restare a pensare ai bordelli che ho???nn posso distrarmi???cavolo avro' diritto ank ioooo :-( 

Cmq sono le 6 del mattino e sn sveglia dalle 4 questo x tutti i casini che ho nn ce la faccio nemmeno piu' a riposare!!! Sono fuori di testaaa! Spero d completare al piu presto la vendita e poi via a rimboccarsi le maniche......sperando d riuscire a fare qualcosina!!!  ragazzi chiedo solo un po' di pace solo un po.... Nulla di piu


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Mi hanno sempre detto che nn e' la quantita' di tempo spesa coi figli ma la qualita' .....e io penso d dargli quello che meritano!! E poi i fine settimana mi fiondo dal 44enne visto che spettano al padre xcio io saro liber di prendermi del tempo per me?o devo solo restare a pensare ai bordelli che ho???nn posso distrarmi???cavolo avro' diritto ank ioooo :-(
> 
> Cmq sono le 6 del mattino e sn sveglia dalle 4 questo x tutti i casini che ho nn ce la faccio nemmeno piu' a riposare!!! Sono fuori di testaaa! Spero d completare al piu presto la vendita e poi via a rimboccarsi le maniche......sperando d riuscire a fare qualcosina!!!  ragazzi chiedo solo un po' di pace solo un po.... Nulla di piu


Lavori tutto il giorno. Stai con i bimbi la sera giusto? Sono piccoli e andranno a nanna presto.
Perché non fate un week tu e uno il tuo ex? Avresti magari una giornata intera per stare con loro. Chi ha deciso che non hai diritto ai weekend?
Scusa forse vado O.T


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> .....d'altra parte, farfalla,
> questo non è il forum bimbosano.net.
> magari i figlio sono il suo primo pensiero ma non ne parla qui.
> non so.
> ...


E ti sembra che una donba con due figli possa essere persa nel mondo delle fate ingenue?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che se la tua casa vale 1 milione e ne devi 200 ....con  100 forse accettano, tocca vedere di quei 200 quanto è il capitale inizialmente investito dalla banca per concedetti un finanziamento o un fido e quanto la quota interessi .... A meno che sulla tua casa  da 1 milione non vi sia : costituito un fondo patrimoniale "robusto", non vi sano  abusi edilizi non sanabili, non vi siano garanzie ipotecarie preesistenti di terzi che ne saturano il valore commerciale .. Se no mi sa che è meglio che non provi :smile: il rapporto 200/5 :smile:


Non prendono in considerazione di pignorare la casa, perché nessuno la comprerebbe e alla fine hanno solo le spese. Una volta forse, ma ormai da 10 anni non più. Guarda, che oggi nel giornale offrivano case nuove nel Veneto per 29.000 Euro! Siamo arrivati al punto dove svendono perfino quelle, figurati allora di case da ristrutturare, anche solo il minimo. Oggi, nessuno si prende carico di un bene qualunque, e tanto meno di immobili, se può concludere con un 5%. E' una perdita evidente, ma alla fine si erano rifatto già anticipatamente del tuo debito, per cui ... tentare non nuoce.


----------



## maya (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ti sembra che una donba con due figli possa essere persa nel mondo delle fate ingenue?



nn sto nel mondo .delle fate....


----------



## maya (11 Marzo 2013)

trenino partenza ore 12 ..... 
nn  vedo l'ora.......... :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
tesorooooooo nn vedo l'ora di vederti


----------



## Horny (11 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E ti sembra che una donba con due figli possa essere persa nel mondo delle fate ingenue?


Non lo so, davvero.


----------



## Horny (11 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn sto nel mondo .delle fate....


A me maya stupisce la tua scelta nel rispondere.


----------



## gas (11 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> trenino partenza ore 12 ..... nn  vedo l'ora.......... :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:tesorooooooo nn vedo l'ora di vederti


ma oggi è sabato?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

horby ha detto:


> A me maya stupisce la tua scelta nel rispondere.


Perchè?
Se entri in un forum ti metti in gioco e rispondi se pensi che i pareri concordi o meno ti possono essere d'aiuto
mi sembra che qui tutti stiamo parlando solo ed esclusivamente per quello che a noi sembra il suo bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma oggi è sabato?


fuso orario diverso.


----------



## gas (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fuso orario diverso.


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> tesorooooooo nn vedo l'ora di vederti


sei fuori come un cocomero


----------



## gas (11 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sei fuori come un cocomero


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> Mi hanno sempre detto che nn e' la quantita' di tempo spesa coi figli ma la qualita' .....e io penso d dargli quello che meritano!! E poi i fine settimana mi fiondo dal 44enne visto che spettano al padre xcio io saro liber di prendermi del tempo per me?o devo solo restare a pensare ai bordelli che ho???nn posso distrarmi???cavolo avro' diritto ank ioooo :-(
> 
> Cmq sono le 6 del mattino e sn sveglia dalle 4 questo x tutti i casini che ho nn ce la faccio nemmeno piu' a riposare!!! Sono fuori di testaaa! Spero d completare al piu presto la vendita e poi via a rimboccarsi le maniche......sperando d riuscire a fare qualcosina!!!  ragazzi chiedo solo un po' di pace solo un po.... Nulla di piu


tu hai perso il diritto a comportarti da bimbaminkia nel momento che è nato il tuo primo figlio.   e il concetto s'è rafforzato quando è nato il secondo.

e chiunque ti abbia detto che basta la qualità e non anche la quantità t'ha detto una gran cazzata.

e sì,se tra poco non avrai più un reddito,dovresti sfruttare ogni secondo per rimediare a questa situazione.


----------



## Carola (11 Marzo 2013)

Maya non capisco se calci sto personaggio alla sandra milo 20 anni prima o ci sei
Cmq si la qualità conta con i bimbi ma anche una certa quotidianità per loro sono importanti, molto. credimi
 
Sono delle piccole spugne assorbono più di quel che credi maya
Hanno bisogno di punti fermi
E di una mamma presente con la testa
Se ci sei fisicam ma pensi sempre ai cassi tuoi, non va bene, per nulla
Poi comprendo che tu abbia diritto di pensare a te stessa essere mamme non significa annullarsi e nemmeno sarebbe un buon esempio epr loro
Ma da li a trastullarti ttuto il tempo su cosa pensa il44enne scusami ce ne passa

Capisco che non sia facile, capisco tutto, davvero maya ma davvero leggerti mi sembri quelle ragazzine14enni che scrivono sulle chat da bimbe (figlie di amiche) e già mi paiono sciocchine loro senza altri  interessi che non piacere al 16enne di turno
Te sembri uguale

Cerca di viverti questa cosa al mass come un dippiù della tua vita senza investire tutte li le tue energia anche solo i pensieri

Ps:ma oggi dove vai con sto treno? Edicola chiusa?


----------



## tesla (11 Marzo 2013)

ma chi te l'ha detto che con i figli  è meglio la qualità del tempo che la quantità?
era un'uscita a fascicoli "assemblare un figlio, in regalo la prima gambetta e un orecchio"?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Maya non capisco se calci sto personaggio alla sandra milo 20 anni prima o ci sei
> Cmq si la qualità conta con i bimbi ma anche una certa quotidianità per loro sono importanti, molto. credimi
> 
> Sono delle piccole spugne assorbono più di quel che credi maya
> ...


:up:


tesla ha detto:


> ma chi te l'ha detto che con i figli  è meglio la qualità del tempo che la quantità?
> era un'uscita a fascicoli "assemblare un figlio, in regalo la prima gambetta e un orecchio"?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Siamo un po' cattive


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> tutti a giudicare...... ma come cavolo ve lo devo fare capire  che ho un debito grosso con la banca e mi hanno chiuso il conto e dev lavorare con l'assegno circolare???
> ma che ne sapete
> scrollare il marito...no ho scrollato nulla... nn l'amavo e basta
> scrollarmi il lavoro? no... nn lo scrollo ma libero mio padre da un prestito e il mio ex anche... abbiamo *UN DEBITO ENORME*


Concedimi una domanda o anche due :
Se avete un debito enorme la vendita dell'attivita teoricamnete servirà per saldare questo debito giusto...
ed una volta sparpagliati i soldi ai debitori liberato padre e exmarito (che non capisco per quale ragione avendo anch'essi interessi dietro di lascino fare tutto da sola ) 
dave pensi di andare a battere cassa per le prime necessità?
Almeno dove abiti la casa è tua o è in affitto?

Poi non so parti cosi a cazzo di cane e hai dei debiti enormi mha!
chi paga il viaggio ?
o hai dei buoni buoni omaggio o insomma che siano pur sono 10 o 20 o 30 euri ma del resto per far fronte hai debiti 
pewr quanto ne so io contano anche i centesimi...
Anche io ho avuto dei debiti enormi e ti assicuro che guardavo anche i centesimi pur di togliermi dai debiti...
Non ero commerciante ma per conto mio e nessuno mi ha impedito di andare a lavare piatti o fare ore in giro pur di recuperare il più possibile e il più in fretta possibile senza pensare a svagarmi più di tanto ...


Poi per carità puoi fare ciò che vuoi...


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Maya non capisco se calci sto personaggio alla sandra milo 20 anni prima o ci sei
> Cmq si la qualità conta con i bimbi ma anche una certa quotidianità per loro sono importanti, molto. credimi
> 
> Sono delle piccole spugne assorbono più di quel che credi maya
> ...



Sarà autogestente ...


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè la mia attività nn produce... e nn mi resta che vendere...
> mi abbatto xkè spero che la vendita cosi fatta una parte subito e l'altra a rate riesca a rimettermi un pò in sesto...
> avere un pò di serenità...  ma ho paura


ti sei data abbastanza da fare per farla produrre?


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> è dentro una stazione ma io nn ho saputo fare l'imprenditrice... e questo il problema...   è andata male---- e ora se dio vuole vendo a quelli del bar accanto almeno mi levo e poii cerco un lavoretto...


cazzarola quella che conosco io a brignole fa gran soldi


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola quella che conosco io a brignole fa gran soldi


Idem, ma non a brignole.


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma oggi è sabato?


no era lunedì....


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> sei fuori come un cocomero



siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Maya non capisco se calci sto personaggio alla sandra milo 20 anni prima o ci sei
> Cmq si la qualità conta con i bimbi ma anche una certa quotidianità per loro sono importanti, molto. credimi
> 
> Sono delle piccole spugne assorbono più di quel che credi maya
> ...



no no... edicola aperta c'era chi mi aiutava cmq  s lo vivo cm un di più ma io gli voglio bene... e nn so se sn presa da lui... penso di si... sono sicura questa storia nn porterà a nulla... ma ora la vivo...


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concedimi una domanda o anche due :
> Se avete un debito enorme la vendita dell'attivita teoricamnete servirà per saldare questo debito giusto...
> ed una volta sparpagliati i soldi ai debitori liberato padre e exmarito (che non capisco per quale ragione avendo anch'essi interessi dietro di lascino fare tutto da sola )
> dave pensi di andare a battere cassa per le prime necessità?
> ...



io nn li guardo xkè tanto con la vendita risolvo ed è questione d tempo


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> io nn li guardo xkè tanto con la vendita risolvo ed è questione d tempo



e dopo la vendita che te magni? vivi di rendita?


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sei data abbastanza da fare per farla produrre?


non l'ho saputa gestire...e  chi con me... era si è pure mangiato i soldi...cmq questa è una piccola parentesi...


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e dopo la vendita che te magni? vivi di rendita?



x un pò torno in sicilia e dopo riprendo a fare il corso... x operatore socio sanitario


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

*tesorino quanto nn ti avrei voluto lasciare...*

sono ritornata comunque belle ore passate insieme peccato che poche... 

è sempre un piacere stare con lui.... 

ora mi dovrò far bastare quelle poche ore passate con lui... chissà x quanto tempo uffi................... 

mi manca già


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> x un pò torno in sicilia e dopo riprendo a fare il corso... x operatore socio sanitario


ah, i tuoi ti daranno una mano?


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> ah, i tuoi ti daranno una mano?


si mio padre mi ha detto che li per me un posto c'è sempre... e cosi farò un paio di mesi...e poii prendo e ritorno qui per un corso...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

*Maya*

In base a quello e scrivi e da come scrivi l'unico commento che mi viene in mente è



> Guarda che hai sbagliato Sito...
> 
> www.bimbeminkia.com
> 
> Mi fai tristezza. Per i tuoi bambini... poveracci.


poi magari nella vita sei in gamba ma, davvero, hai un modo di scrivere, spiegarti e mostrarti su un forum da 11enne.
Non me ne vogliano certe 11enni.


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In base a quello e scrivi e da come scrivi l'unico commento che mi viene in mente è
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma posso sembrarvi tutto quello che voglio..... io sola so come vivo che faccio...e come me la passo... xciò prima di giudicare... vivetele le cose ok??'
io mi sfogo questo forum per me è come una grande cerchia di amici... 
alcuni buoni altri meno... 
xciò chi nn vuole leggermi può nn farlo..


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma posso sembrarvi tutto quello che voglio..... io sola so come vivo che faccio...e come me la passo... xciò prima di giudicare... vivetele le cose ok??'
> io mi sfogo questo forum per me è come una grande cerchia di amici...
> alcuni buoni altri meno...
> xciò chi nn vuole leggermi può nn farlo..


quando una persona scrive su un forum si mette in mostra per quello che vuole/fa/gli viene. I commenti positivi e negativi fanno parte della vita del forum stesso.
Non è colpa mia se tutti leggono in te una bimba, infantile e decisamente un po viziata.

Io potrei anche non leggerti. Tu potresti anche non scrivere. Ma è un forum. Tu continuerai a scrivere ed io continuerò a risponderti  che tu debba tornare alle medie. Mi spiace ma ho deciso di essere poco diplomatico perchè hai due bimbi.
Due bimbi!! bimbi!!

e pensare che io a 35 anni pensavo di non essere pronto a fare il padre....per fortuna mi sbagliavo.


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quando una persona scrive su un forum si mette in mostra per quello che vuole/fa/gli viene. I commenti positivi e negativi fanno parte della vita del forum stesso.
> Non è colpa mia se tutti leggono in te una bimba, infantile e decisamente un po viziata.
> 
> Io potrei anche non leggerti. Tu potresti anche non scrivere. Ma è un forum. Tu continuerai a scrivere ed io continuerò che devi tornare alle medie. Mi spiace ma ho deciso di essere poco diplomatico perchè hai due bimbi.
> ...


quoto..
:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> si mio padre mi ha detto che li per me un posto c'è sempre... e cosi farò un paio di mesi...e poii prendo e ritorno qui per un corso...


Assicurati che il padre dei tuoi figli sia d'accordo. Non puoi fare quello che ti passa per la testa senza concordarlo con lui. Potresti avere brutte sorprese.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto..
> :up:


e cazzo... così hai quotato anche gli errori... :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Assicurati che il padre dei tuoi figli sia d'accordo. Non puoi fare quello che ti passa per la testa senza concordarlo con lui. Potresti avere brutte sorprese.



Spero che sia scontato che sono d'accordo a riguardo...


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quando una persona scrive su un forum si mette in mostra per quello che vuole/fa/gli viene. I commenti positivi e negativi fanno parte della vita del forum stesso.
> Non è colpa mia se tutti leggono in te una bimba, infantile e decisamente un po viziata.
> 
> Io potrei anche non leggerti. Tu potresti anche non scrivere. Ma è un forum. Tu continuerai a scrivere ed io continuerò a risponderti  che tu debba tornare alle medie. Mi spiace ma ho deciso di essere poco diplomatico perchè hai due bimbi.
> ...


Ciao 

che dire ... quoto 

sienne


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e cazzo... così hai quotato anche gli errori... :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Spero che sia scontato che sono d'accordo a riguardo...


io ho scritto di ASSICURARSENE. Specie se si porta dietro i bimbi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


colpa mia. Ci ho messo troppo a correggere :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> colpa mia. Ci ho messo troppo a correggere :mrgreen:


:bleble:


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e cazzo... così hai quotato anche gli errori... :incazzato::incazzato:



Ciao

mi spiegherò tipo telegramma:

gli errori non contano, ma gli orrori che si leggono

non ridurre mai un pensiero sulla forma

sono straniere. l'italiano non l'ho studiato

ma va bene così?

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quando una persona scrive su un forum si mette in mostra per quello che vuole/fa/gli viene. I commenti positivi e negativi fanno parte della vita del forum stesso.
> Non è colpa mia se tutti leggono in te una bimba, infantile e decisamente un po viziata.
> 
> Io potrei anche non leggerti. Tu potresti anche non scrivere. Ma è un forum. Tu continuerai a scrivere ed io continuerò a risponderti  che tu debba tornare alle medie. Mi spiace ma ho deciso di essere poco diplomatico perchè hai due bimbi.
> ...


quoto e approvo


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi spiegherò tipo telegramma:
> 
> ...


A parte l'allineamento e la spaziatura del testo assolutamente curiosi per essere francese (suppongo) scrivi molto bene in italiano.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ciao JB

grazie
be, sì, anché il francese, ma la prima lingua è il bernese (svizzerotedesco).
l'italiano, lo pratico solo qui. 
ma di origine, sono italo-spagnola. 

perciò fai un po' te. dietro ogni lingua, si nasconde un mondo di pensieri e usanze.
per capirvi, avvolte, faccio fatica. oltre la parola tradimento. quella la capisco bene  

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao JB
> 
> grazie
> be, sì, anché il francese, ma la prima lingua è il bernese (svizzerotedesco).
> ...


potresti postare qualche ricettina spagnola però....


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> potresti postare qualche ricettina spagnola però....


Ciao,

si, lo posso fare.

ma guarda, io provengo dall'oceano atlantico.
proprio da quella costa che viene chiamata: costa da morte.

se vuoi provare ugualmente?

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si, lo posso fare.
> 
> ...


:rotfl:beh... non siamo mica obbligati a realizzarle, le ricette...:rotfl: Comunque lì il pesce è buono, giusto? Crostacei?


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quando una persona scrive su un forum si mette in mostra per quello che vuole/fa/gli viene. I commenti positivi e negativi fanno parte della vita del forum stesso.
> Non è colpa mia se tutti leggono in te una bimba, infantile e decisamente un po viziata.
> 
> Io potrei anche non leggerti. Tu potresti anche non scrivere. Ma è un forum. Tu continuerai a scrivere ed io continuerò a risponderti  che tu debba tornare alle medie. Mi spiace ma ho deciso di essere poco diplomatico perchè hai due bimbi.
> ...


Approvato!! :up::up:


----------



## Lui (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte l'allineamento e la spaziatura del testo assolutamente curiosi per essere francese (suppongo) scrivi molto bene in italiano.





:leccaculo:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao JB
> 
> grazie
> be, sì, anché il francese, ma la prima lingua è il bernese (svizzerotedesco).
> ...


Quindi tu in pratica parli una sorta di tedesco un po' particolare, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si, lo posso fare.
> 
> ...


Giusto ieri cercavo qualche ricettina per le tapas.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl:beh... non siamo mica obbligati a realizzarle, le ricette...:rotfl: Comunque lì il pesce è buono, giusto? Crostacei?


Ciao 

:up: giusto! è un paese libero!

ottimo!!! 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> :leccaculo:


Eh, ma è vero. Cioè, per essere una straniera scrive benissimo, lasciando da parte i concetti.


----------



## Lui (12 Marzo 2013)

si è vero, ora ha anche capito che i puntini si usavano all'asilo 30 anni fa.

però non è chiara la sua provenienza, è un miscuglio fra razze e luoghi d'origine.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi tu in pratica parli una sorta di tedesco un po' particolare, no?


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

si, molto particolare e molto stretto, e stando proprio in una zona che si parlano le due linge! 
Anche qui, se vado in un altro cantone, non mi capisce nessuno. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma non fa niente. avvolte è meglio non capire. si è più liberi. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è vero. Cioè, per essere una straniera scrive benissimo, lasciando da parte i concetti.



Scrive ancora meglio di quello che fa adesso, forse adesso punta soprattutto sui concetti e se ne frega della grammatica.

Scrivo questo perchè la leggo da quando è entrata e ricordo la maniera meticolosa in cui scriveva.

Che parlare io di grammatica :mrgreen::mrgreen: vabbè ok cancello?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scrive ancora meglio di quello che fa adesso, forse adesso punta soprattutto sui concetti e se ne frega della grammatica.
> 
> Scrivo questo perchè la leggo da quando è entrata e ricordo la maniera meticolosa in cui scriveva.
> 
> Che parlare io di grammatica :mrgreen::mrgreen: vabbè ok cancello?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


potresti prenderla ad esempio, magari farti fare dei corsi serale d'itagliano


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> potresti prenderla ad esempio, magari farti fare dei corsi serale d'itagliano


Ciao,

non so se ho capito. ma se è ciò che ho capito. bel metro di misura  ...

a parte tutto. i miei concetti, sono made a casa mia. e perciò ancora in elaborazione :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> potresti prenderla ad esempio, magari farti fare dei corsi serale d'itagliano



Volendo... si.

Che poi...... ho molto da imparare da sienne......

La trovo una donna molto....... molto intelligente... e quello che lei.... scrive, va oltre quello che la scrittura stessa sembra dire. 

Ma chiaramente... ci sono tipi che........ mai riusciranno a percepire un messaggio che sta dietro una persona splendida.


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Assicurati che il padre dei tuoi figli sia d'accordo. Non puoi fare quello che ti passa per la testa senza concordarlo con lui. Potresti avere brutte sorprese.



fortunatamente ho sposato un uomo che capisce....
 già lo sa


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Volendo... si.
> 
> Che poi...... ho molto da imparare da sienne......
> 
> ...


Ciao,

non arrivo ad un metro e sessanta ... :mrgreen: ...

caspita, non innalzarmi troppo ... un colpo in testa e tutto cambia, occhio. 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> fortunatamente ho sposato un uomo che capisce....
> già lo sa


Non dubitavo affatto che lo sapesse. Ma... Maya... a volte, durante una separazione, magari un pizzico di rancore rimane. E magari si viene mal consigliati. Adesso tu vendi l'attività, pigli valigie e bambini e torni dai tuoi... vedi di fare in modo di non avere brutte sorprese.


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non dubitavo affatto che lo sapesse. Ma... Maya... a volte, durante una separazione, magari un pizzico di rancore rimane. E magari si viene mal consigliati. Adesso tu vendi l'attività, pigli valigie e bambini e torni dai tuoi... vedi di fare in modo di non avere brutte sorprese.



nn ho detto che torno dai miei... ma che ci potrebbe essere la possibilità
rancori nn c'è ne sono xkè sono la prima a tornare qui coi bimbi per farglieli vedere,,, capisciiiiiiiiiiiiii??????????


----------



## Ultimo (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non arrivo ad un metro e sessanta ... :mrgreen: ...
> 
> ...



AH si ? minchia, non arrivi ad un metro e sessanta? bleahh! quasi quasi ritiro tutto!


Basta! mi è bastato sapere dell'altezza per inquadrarti, quindi evito di scrivere che, i colpi di testa valgono un po per tutti. 

Sto pensando se ignorati oppure no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn ho detto che torno dai miei... ma che ci potrebbe essere la possibilità
> rancori nn c'è ne sono xkè sono la prima a tornare qui coi bimbi per farglieli vedere,,, capisciiiiiiiiiiiiii??????????


Io credo di capire... ma se capisco male io è roba da ridere.


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io credo di capire... ma se capisco male io è roba da ridere.



che vuoi dire???cmq la sicilia nn offre nulla meno di dove mi trovo ora


----------



## Lui (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> che vuoi dire???cmq la sicilia nn offre nulla meno di dove mi trovo ora


non sapevo fossi siciliana, di che parte della isola?


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non sapevo fossi siciliana, di che parte della isola?


messina


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> View attachment 6764


E chi sarebbe il fiore più bello? Tuu?
A me sembri più un pungiglione...:sonar:


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> E chi sarebbe il fiore più bello? Tuu?View attachment 6765
> A me sembri più un pungiglione...:sonar:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi spiegherò tipo telegramma:
> 
> ...


Allora ritiro tutto. Complimenti. Ti avevo preso una Italiana :mrgreen:

Scusami.



maya ha detto:


> View attachment 6764




L'abbonamento a Cioè è per deformazione professionale o lo leggi solo per passare il tempo mentre lavori???


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> nn ho detto che torno dai miei... ma che ci potrebbe essere la possibilità
> rancori nn c'è ne sono xkè sono la prima a tornare qui coi bimbi per farglieli vedere,,, capisciiiiiiiiiiiiii??????????


Forse non hai capito, se lui avessse di un botto vglia di sfogare il rancore, tu non potresti portare i tuoi figli in Sicilia con te, come potrebbe lui avere la quotidianità con loro? Gli toglieresti un diritto che è suo e che non upi negargli. Poi magari non lo farà, ma ricorda, lui è il padre dei tuoi figli, nella tua vita avrai molto a che vedere con lui, più che con un compagno se ne avrai mai uno.


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


>


Daiiiii, scherzavo!!
Certo che sei un bel fiorellino...se solo la smettessi di farlo stropicciare dal 44enne invece di coltivarlo, sarebbe meglio.:unhappy:


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito, se lui avessse di un botto vglia di sfogare il rancore, tu non potresti portare i tuoi figli in Sicilia con te, come potrebbe lui avere la quotidianità con loro? Gli toglieresti un diritto che è suo e che non upi negargli. Poi magari non lo farà, ma ricorda, lui è il padre dei tuoi figli, nella tua vita avrai molto a che vedere con lui, più che con un compagno se ne avrai mai uno.



lo soo pure io.. questo grazie...ma cosa credete che per me sia bello tornare dai miei?? no per nulla
ma quello che devo vedere ora e cosa fare... tranquilli starò qui


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


>


Maya, posso dirti che quello che traspare di te è che sei una ragazza di una dolcezza incredibile, ma allo stesso tempo ancora bambina. Non ti tirare giù il morale, ricorda che puoi crescere rimandendo di tale dolcezza, sempre e comunque.


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Daiiiii, scherzavo!!
> Certo che sei un bel fiorellino...se solo la smettessi di farlo stropicciare dal 44enne invece di coltivarlo, sarebbe meglio.:unhappy:



e cosa dovrei fare? almeno ieri con lui sono stata serena e tranquilla per un attimo mi sono dimenticata d tutto... ora oggi sono di nuovo qui con altre mille cose da pensare... ma va bene uguale... :-(


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> L'abbonamento a Cioè è per deformazione professionale o lo leggi solo per passare il tempo mentre lavori???


Ciao,

Cioè? 

perché l'uso spesso? 

se vuoi posso pure dirlo in bernese quello che penso, 

per quello che vale  ...

comunque ... rodo molto. :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Maya, posso dirti che quello che traspare di te è che sei una ragazza di una dolcezza incredibile, ma allo stesso tempo ancora bambina. Non ti tirare giù il morale, ricorda che puoi crescere rimandendo di tale dolcezza, sempre e comunque.



se crescere vuoldire nn credere più a nulla nn so se ne ho tanta voglia...


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Maya, dovrebbe significare il contrario, mettere priorità nella tua vita.

Stai attenta a vendere l'attività, valuta bene tutto, anche le tasse che potresti pagare sulla vendita della licenza.

I soldi finiscono sempre troppo in fretta, soprattutto di questi tempi.

Chiedi informazione alla Camera di Commercio. Fai valutare il valore dell'edicola.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Cioè?
> 
> ...



era per Maya quella frase :mrgreen:

"Cioè" è/era una schifezza di rivista per ragazzine infantili che leggevano le 15enni quando io ero ragazzino. 

Non saprei se esistesse ancora.




Daniele ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito, se lui avessse di un botto vglia di sfogare il rancore, tu non potresti portare i tuoi figli in Sicilia con te, come potrebbe lui avere la quotidianità con loro? Gli toglieresti un diritto che è suo e che non upi negargli. Poi magari non lo farà, ma ricorda, lui è il padre dei tuoi figli, nella tua vita avrai molto a che vedere con lui, più che con un compagno se ne avrai mai uno.


Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma se non errassi dovrebbe essere lo stesso uomo che se ne sia stato a guardarsi la partita in santa pace mentre Maya parlava di divorzio..... 

ma forse mi sto sbagliando.


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Maya, dovrebbe significare il contrario, mettere priorità nella tua vita.
> 
> Stai attenta a vendere l'attività, valuta bene tutto, anche le tasse che potresti pagare sulla vendita della licenza.
> 
> ...



già fatto so a cosa vado incontro


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

*x Occhiverdi*

No, non ti sbagli, era proprio lui, però bisognerebbe sentire anche la sua di versione, visto tutte le corna che si beccava prima della separazione.


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> era per Maya quella frase :mrgreen:
> 
> "Cioè" è/era una schifezza di rivista per ragazzine infantili che leggevano le 15enni quando io ero ragazzino.
> 
> ...


*


*è luiiiii è luiiiiii te lo sei ricordato............................................................................ bravoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

xciò quale rancore=????


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> [/B]è luiiiii è luiiiiii te lo sei ricordato............................................................................ bravoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> xciò quale rancore=????


premettendo che l'aver sentito solo la tua campana riduce di un bel po' l'assolutismo della mia affermazione direi che come padre vale proprio poco.

Non credo abbia grossi problemi a veder andare via i figli....

Potrei sbagliarmi. Spero di sbagliarmi. Per i tuoi figli.


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> premettendo che l'aver sentito solo la tua campana riduce di un bel po' l'assolutismo della mia affermazione direi che come padre vale proprio poco.
> 
> Non credo abbia grossi problemi a veder andare via i figli....
> 
> Potrei sbagliarmi. Spero di sbagliarmi. Per i tuoi figli.


Ti ricordo che lui fu pluricornuto...per lui sarebbe la condizione ideale per una ritorsione.


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> premettendo che l'aver sentito solo la tua campana riduce di un bel po' l'assolutismo della mia affermazione direi che come padre vale proprio poco.
> 
> Non credo abbia grossi problemi a veder andare via i figli....
> 
> Potrei sbagliarmi. Spero di sbagliarmi. Per i tuoi figli.



è la verità.....giuro


----------



## perplesso (12 Marzo 2013)

Poveri piccoli


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo soo pure io.. questo grazie...ma cosa credete che per me sia bello tornare dai miei?? no per nulla
> ma quello che devo vedere ora e cosa fare... tranquilli starò qui



Allora perchè ci vai, dai tuoi?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che lui fu pluricornuto...per lui sarebbe la condizione ideale per una ritorsione.


Daniele. Daniele. 
Ho capito che per te non c'è pena più grave al mondo che portare delle sane corna sulla testa. Ho capito che l'hai vissuta malissimo e forse è un cancro che non uscirà mai dalla tua testa.

Ma i figli che colpa ne hanno?? I figli cosa avrebbero fatto di male per meritare un padre inutile? 

Ribadisco che spero vivamente di sbagliarmi. Spero vivamente che Maya ci stia prendendo tutti per i fondelli e che il marito ( ex ) sia un padre amorevole e devoto al proprio ruolo di genitore.


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Allora perchè ci vai, dai tuoi?



x cambiare aria......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che lui fu pluricornuto...per lui sarebbe la condizione ideale per una ritorsione.



certo cm no


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> Poveri piccoli



povera ank ioooooooooooooo


----------



## maya (12 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Daniele. Daniele.
> Ho capito che per te non c'è pena più grave al mondo che portare delle sane corna sulla testa. Ho capito che l'hai vissuta malissimo e forse è un cancro che non uscirà mai dalla tua testa.
> 
> Ma i figli che colpa ne hanno?? I figli cosa avrebbero fatto di male per meritare un padre inutile?
> ...


e un padre presente... ma nn era maturo per fare famiglia... eh si per daniele io sono da rogo...


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e un padre presente... *ma nn era maturo per fare famiglia*... eh si per daniele io sono da rogo...



invece tu


----------



## OcchiVerdi (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> e un padre presente... ma nn era maturo per fare famiglia... eh si per daniele io sono da rogo...


ma nemmeno tu, eh!?!

Prendi questo topic e salvatelo/stampatelo e conservalo. Tra 15 anni vedrai che risate ti farai.....


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

*maturi per essere genitori?*

Ho degli amici che non hanno potuto avere figli, splendidi e benestanti. E' proprio vero il proverbio 'chi ha il pane non ha denti e viceversa'.

Sono riusciti ad adottarne uno dopo anni, per via dell'età, aveva già 13 anni, una battaglia visto che, purtroppo, aveva chiesto la carità per anni e rubato su pressione della vera madre. Era più forte di lui il gesto di farlo ancora.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> x cambiare aria......:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Non vivi a San Donato Milanese........Maja, perdi solo tempo se devi cercarti un lavoro.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> povera ank ioooooooooooooo


No. tu sei l'adulta loro bambini piccoli che devi salvaguardare. Prima devono venire loro, poi, sempre poi TU


----------



## gas (12 Marzo 2013)

*maya*

scusa se te lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta, ma tu devi crescere
vuoi vivere indipendentemente dalla famiglia che hai creato e questo oggi, non ti è più possibile
hai delle responsabilità verso bambini innocenti
per cui devi essere più matura nelle tue scelte
sono scelte fondamentali, non tanto per te ma per i tuoi bambini
purtroppo ti devi sacrificare per il loro bene
a suo tempo hai fatto delle scelte e quelle scelte ti hanno portato a ben 2 gravidanze

ora devi pensare solo e sempre a loro


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Ormai  le è stato detto e ripetuto in tutte le lingue. Inutile, dovrà sbatterci la faccia e spero non sia tardi.


----------



## gas (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ormai le è stato detto e ripetuto in tutte le lingue. Inutile, dovrà sbatterci la faccia e spero non sia tardi.


purtroppo credo che a sbatterci la faccia non sia lei, ma quei 2 poveri bambini che vengono sbattuti a destra e a manca senza una guida da cui prendere esempio


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> purtroppo credo che a sbatterci la faccia non sia lei, ma quei 2 poveri bambini che vengono sbattuti a destra e a manca senza una guida da cui prendere esempio



Ovvio, se la faccia la sbatte lei, è per le conseguenze che il suo (e del marito) comportamento avrà influito sui figli.

Ho già detto varie volte a Maja, per esperienza personale, che i guai li vedi anni dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 Scrivi benissimo! Solo scrivi sempre "avvolte" invece di "a volte". Avvolte si usa quando, ad esempio, si mette una sciarpa ed è avvolta intorno al collo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> View attachment 6764




ma io sono cogliona proprio.
Ho pure aperto l'allegato.

:bleah:


con affetto maya eh?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io sono cogliona proprio.
> Ho pure aperto l'allegato.
> 
> :bleah:
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> No, non ti sbagli, era proprio lui, però bisognerebbe sentire anche la sua di versione, visto tutte le corna che si beccava prima della separazione.



e soprattutto il modo pindarico che sua moglie nell'esprimersi.

Se tanto mi da tanto, questo "povero marito" aveva tre figli, non due.

a naso eh?
A meno che non fosse figlio pure lui e allora.
Mi arrendo.


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> povera ank ioooooooooooooo



abbattetemi


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scrivi benissimo! Solo scrivi sempre "avvolte" invece di "a volte". Avvolte si usa quando, ad esempio, si mette una sciarpa ed è avvolta intorno al collo.


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

in un certo senso allora ci sta ...

mi strozzo a cercare i termini ...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

grazie 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Sienne, ma perchè metti "ciao" ogni volta che scrivi? E pure "Sienne" alla fine?


----------



## tesla (12 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> lo soo pure io.. questo grazie...ma cosa credete che per me sia bello tornare dai miei?? no per nulla
> ma quello che devo vedere ora e cosa fare... tranquilli starò qui



ma ringrazia il cielo che ti pareranno un po' il sedere, senza lavoro e con 2 figli piccoli è meglio farsi rompere un po' le scatole dai genitori piuttosto che stare su un marciapiede.
pensa ai bambini


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> ma ringrazia il cielo che ti pareranno un po' il sedere, senza lavoro e con 2 figli piccoli è meglio farsi rompere un po' le scatole dai genitori piuttosto che stare su un marciapiede.
> pensa ai bambini


Penso intendesse che non è bello tornare a casa così, non tanto per le rotture di scatole.


----------



## devastata (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e soprattutto il modo pindarico che sua moglie nell'esprimersi.
> 
> Se tanto mi da tanto, questo "povero marito" aveva tre figli, non due.
> 
> ...



Pure io.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne, ma perchè metti "ciao" ogni volta che scrivi? E pure "Sienne" alla fine?


Ciao,

ci tengo all'estetica ... :mrgreen: 

tu vuoi sapere troppo cose. 

e sei tirchio con le parole 

ho notato, che altri, si fanno in quattro per tirare fuori ciò che pensi.

sei un po' malandrino ... 



comunque, da un'altra parte hai chiesto una ricetta per fare le "tabas"

non c'è una vera ricetta. le tapas stanno o in linea con ciò che servi dopo

(pesce, carne, cereali ecc. ) o servono per stuzzicare l'appetito. 

come gli antipasti. alla fantasia qui, non ci sono limiti ... puoi creare un po' ciò che vuoi. 

noi usiamo spesso, mettere da parte un po' di ciò che abbiamo cucinato, esempio

a mezzogiorno. così se viene qualcuno (e viene sempre qualcuno) voilà, già fatto. 

ma la nostra vera è propria tradizione, è bere il "mate" ...

sienne


----------



## maya (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Penso intendesse che non è bello tornare a casa così, non tanto per le rotture di scatole.



infatti blow.... te capisci sempre ... gli altri sono buoni solo ad attaccare


----------



## maya (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e soprattutto il modo pindarico che sua moglie nell'esprimersi.
> 
> Se tanto mi da tanto, questo "povero marito" aveva tre figli, non due.
> 
> ...



può essere tutti bimbi...e il resto del mondo invece...............................


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> può essere tutti bimbi...e il resto del mondo invece...............................


io mi arrendo.

condoglianze per i tuoi figli.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io mi arrendo.
> 
> condoglianze per i tuoi figli.


 già


----------



## maya (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io mi arrendo.
> 
> condoglianze per i tuoi figli.



su ragazzi finchè si scherza si scherza.... 
nn preoccupatevi... vivranno bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci tengo all'estetica ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


credevo fosse tradizione argentina. Allora l'erba mate è spagnola?


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> credevo fosse tradizione argentina. Allora l'erba mate è spagnola?


Ciao,

no. 

ma la Galicia, e soprattutto la nostra regione, è terra di emigranti ...
terra del uomo che parte e riporta usanze da fuori ...
e si emigrava soprattutto in Argentina ... 
ho famiglia anche lì ... 
il mate da noi fa proprio parte del quotidiano ... in tutta la regione ...

ogni giorno, tutti assieme ...

ehhh ... da qui ho copiato per me, cosa è la famiglia ...  :mrgreen: 



sienne


----------



## gas (13 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> infatti blow.... te capisci sempre ... *gli altri sono buoni solo ad attaccare*


----------



## gas (13 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> può essere tutti bimbi...e il resto del mondo invece...............................


----------



## gas (13 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> su ragazzi finchè si scherza si scherza....
> nn preoccupatevi... vivranno bene


non ho ancora capito se tu ci stai (come dicono a Napoli) pigliando pu culu o se sei effettivamente così


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito se tu ci stai (come dicono a Napoli) pigliando pu culu o se sei effettivamente così


arrenditi...


----------



## gas (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> arrenditi...


mi sa che devo seguire il tuo consiglio


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci tengo all'estetica ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


E mica è colpa mia. Comunque, mi spieghi cosè il "mate"?


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mica è colpa mia. Comunque, mi spieghi cosè il "mate"?


Ciao,


La "yerba mate" é una tipica bevanda del Sudamerica e in alcune zone della Galicia. 

L'erba deriva dalla pianta "mate". 

C'è tutto un rito come prepararla e poi come consumarla. 

Alcuni usano l'acqua calda. Noi usiamo il latte caldo prolungato con acqua. 

Si consuma in compagnia  ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> View attachment 6776
> La "yerba mate" é una tipica bevanda del Sudamerica e in alcune zone della Galicia.
> ...


E tu te la fai anche in Svizzera? Ma le fai mai le "patatas bravas"?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> View attachment 6776
> La "yerba mate" é una tipica bevanda del Sudamerica e in alcune zone della Galicia.
> ...



buonissimo...io lo adoro


----------



## maya (13 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ho ancora capito se tu ci stai (come dicono a Napoli) pigliando pu culu o se sei effettivamente così



ma xkè prendervi per il culo??? xkè???


----------



## maya (13 Marzo 2013)

oggi devo riandare dal commercialista... sono molto tesa spero di riuscire a vendere e concludere... ragazzi ma vi sembra che è facile ' no.... 

xciò smettetela di giudicarmi....


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E tu te la fai anche in Svizzera? Ma le fai mai le "patatas bravas"?


Ciao,

certo, che la faccio pure in Svizzera  , con il compagno e nostra figlia. 

las "patatas bravas", se non erro, è piuttosto tipico del centro e sud della Spagna.

no, non le faccio ... ma sono buone, se la salsa è fatta bene ... (mo, ho detto una fesseria, è ovvio).

C'è un altro rito che ho importato, l'uso della "la queimada" ... è per far allontanare i cattivi spiriti :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> certo, che la faccio pure in Svizzera  , con il compagno e nostra figlia.
> 
> ...


Ed in cosa consiste la "queimada"?

P.S: se mi riscrivi un'altra volta "ciao" ti denuncio alle competenti autorità svizzere. Stai attenta.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ed in cosa consiste la "queimada"?
> 
> P.S: se mi riscrivi un'altra volta "ciao" ti denuncio alle competenti autorità svizzere. Stai attenta.


miii, mi adeguo ... 

ma solo con te. Perché lo "chiedi"  Proverò a tener parola. 

l'eredità celtica è molto forte ed ancora presente da noi. 
fattore geografico ... e più tardi, esclusi un po' dal mondo 

siamo arretrati  ... i contadini del mio paesello
(siamo 7 famiglie. massimo hanno 7 mucche). 

comunque, è una bevanda a base di grappa, molta grappa. 
ci metti il caffè, zucchero, buccia di limone ecc. e dai fuoco
al miscuglio. reciti delle determinate parole e poi tutti assieme 
a bere tutto. è un rito, per cacciare i cattivi spiriti e per avere una 
buona raccolta. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> miii, mi adeguo ...
> 
> ma solo con te. Perché lo "chiedi"  Proverò a tener parola.
> 
> ...


Più che altro si diventa di buon umore o ci si dorme su :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro si diventa di buon umore o ci si dorme su :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Ciao,

:up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

è vero!!! 

e con la iella che abbiamo ... stiamo sempre a fare riti. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## JON (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro si diventa di buon umore o ci si dorme su :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


Infatti. Gli spiriti. Quali spiriti? :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti. I spiriti. Quali spiriti? :mrgreen:


Ciao,

non capisco l'ironia ...

ma la mia bisnonna li conosceva tutti ...:rotfl:... previsioni e spiegazioni a manca! :rotfl::rotfl:
e pure non ha previsto l'uomo che ha sposato. dopo due anni di matrimonio lo ha cacciato. 

la mia nonna è diventata atea ... :rotfl:...

ma continuiamo a bere ... non si sa mai. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti. Gli spiriti. Quali spiriti? :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non capisco l'ironia ...
> 
> ...


Spirito è sinonimo di alcol


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Spirito è sinonimo di alcol


oohh mizzica ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ps: grazie :up:

sienne


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> arrenditi...



:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> View attachment 6764


tenetemi perché ho paura di prenderla a sberle


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tenetemi perché ho paura di prenderla a sberle


no dai
io mi sono direzionata a pensare che è una burlona...

Sono seria..


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tenetemi perché ho paura di prenderla a sberle


:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (15 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tenetemi perché ho paura di prenderla a sberle


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## barabba (16 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> miii, mi adeguo ...
> 
> ma solo con te. Perché lo "chiedi"  Proverò a tener parola.
> 
> ...


Praticamente una grolla valdostana leggermente diversa...questa brucia l'alcol, quella invece tien tutto dentro...


----------



## sienne (17 Marzo 2013)

barabba ha detto:


> Praticamente una grolla valdostana leggermente diversa...questa brucia l'alcol, quella invece tien tutto dentro...


Ciao :smile:

grazie, prendo nota ... 

adoro queste cose.

sienne


----------



## tesla (17 Marzo 2013)

la discussione di maya è diventata l'angolo del distillatore :rotfl:


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> ma xkè prendervi per il culo??? xkè???


perchè mi sembri una persona che vive fuori dal mondo
fai affermazioni infantili


----------



## Pleasure (18 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè mi sembri una persona che vive fuori dal mondo
> fai affermazioni infantili




:up:


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> perchè mi sembri una persona che vive fuori dal mondo
> fai affermazioni infantili


:up:


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2013)

Signori miei, capisco che sia infantile, l'ho ripetuto a lei spesso, ma adesso cerchiamo di darle una mano a questa ragazza, che ha bisogno davvero di tanto aiuto. Anche se sono spesso duro con lei, mi fa tenerezza una ragazza di quella età che si trova in disagio ed ha oltretutto due pargoli da crescere, sperando che possa avere serenità per se stessa e per i suoi figli e spero anche in un poco di serenità in futuro per il cornuto, cioè di potertsi fare una famiglia nuova senza strascichi di quella vecchia (fermo restando le sue responsabilità, ma io lo vedo più come una vittima sacrificale che si è fatta manovrare alquanto).


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Signori miei, capisco che sia infantile, l'ho ripetuto a lei spesso, ma adesso cerchiamo di darle una mano a questa ragazza, che ha bisogno davvero di tanto aiuto. Anche se sono spesso duro con lei, mi fa tenerezza una ragazza di quella età che si trova in disagio ed ha oltretutto due pargoli da crescere, sperando che possa avere serenità per se stessa e per i suoi figli e spero anche in un poco di serenità in futuro per il cornuto, cioè di potertsi fare una famiglia nuova senza strascichi di quella vecchia (fermo restando le sue responsabilità, ma io lo vedo più come una vittima sacrificale che si è fatta manovrare alquanto).



Dany ci stiamo provando ma a me sembra che i nostri consigli le scivolino addosso.


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Signori miei, capisco che sia infantile, l'ho ripetuto a lei spesso, ma adesso cerchiamo di darle una mano a questa ragazza, che ha bisogno davvero di tanto aiuto. Anche se sono spesso duro con lei, mi fa tenerezza una ragazza di quella età che si trova in disagio ed ha oltretutto due pargoli da crescere, sperando che possa avere serenità per se stessa e per i suoi figli e spero anche in un poco di serenità in futuro per il cornuto, cioè di potertsi fare una famiglia nuova senza strascichi di quella vecchia (fermo restando le sue responsabilità, ma io lo vedo più come una vittima sacrificale che si è fatta manovrare alquanto).


personalmente sono disponibilissimo
anche se ritengo che il percorso sia arduo in virtù proprio del suo infantilismo e delle sue convinzioni


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Dany ci stiamo provando ma a me sembra che i nostri consigli le scivolino addosso.





gas ha detto:


> personalmente sono disponibilissimo
> anche se ritengo che il percorso sia arduo in virtù proprio del suo infantilismo e delle sue convinzioni


Simy, gas, ripetere giova a lei come non mai, ripetiamo i concetti, come si fa con chi deve imparare...lei dopo un poco imparerà come fare, ma diamole davvero una mano. Sapete, il fatto che sia adottata come la mia migliore amica mi fa vedere i problemi di lei con gli affetti (anche se diversi anche lei ha problemi affettivi, ma è una ragazza troppo tosta per sbagliare così tanto) e se posso darle una mano, lo farò.


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, gas, ripetere giova a lei come non mai, ripetiamo i concetti, come si fa con chi deve imparare...lei dopo un poco imparerà come fare, ma diamole davvero una mano. Sapete, il fatto che sia adottata come la mia migliore amica mi fa vedere i problemi di lei con gli affetti (anche se diversi anche lei ha problemi affettivi, ma è una ragazza troppo tosta per sbagliare così tanto) e se posso darle una mano, lo farò.


ovvio che lo faremo anche noi, come abbiamo fatto finora


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2013)

L'unica cosa che vorrei dire e che dissi alla mia ex è che con la mia ex fui ben chiaro, non stavamo più insieme, ma se si fosse vista solo un minuto con Mr ce l'ho di 8 cm e lo avesso scoperto, mi avrebbe continuato a mancare di rispetto, quindi si inziava daccapo entrambi, single e senza alcuna altra persona. Diciamo che fui così convincente che lei non sentìì più il tizio (lo so non temete, avevo i miei metodi allora).
Maya dovrebbe considerare anche questo, che il suo rapporto con il 44 enne è una presa per il culo al suom ex  marito, che si ritrova di un botto a dover rifare tutto...mentre lei si è tirata avanti con i lavori nel mentre lui doveva perdonarla per i ripetuti tradimenti subiti.


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, gas, ripetere giova a lei come non mai, ripetiamo i concetti, come si fa con chi deve imparare...lei dopo un poco imparerà come fare, ma diamole davvero una mano. Sapete, il fatto che sia adottata come la mia migliore amica mi fa vedere i problemi di lei con gli affetti (anche se diversi anche lei ha problemi affettivi, ma è una ragazza troppo tosta per sbagliare così tanto) e se posso darle una mano, lo farò.


è necessario che però dall'altra parte ci sia o si dimostri una certa ricettività
comunque ho degli amici adottati che non evidenziano problemi di alcun tipo
magari lei ha avuto un'infanzia un po più difficile


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che vorrei dire e che dissi alla mia ex è che con la mia ex fui ben chiaro, non stavamo più insieme, ma se si fosse vista solo un minuto con Mr ce l'ho di 8 cm e lo avesso scoperto, mi avrebbe continuato a mancare di rispetto, quindi si inziava daccapo entrambi, single e senza alcuna altra persona. Diciamo che fui così convincente che lei non sentìì più il tizio (lo so non temete, avevo i miei metodi allora).
> *Maya dovrebbe considerare anche questo, che il suo rapporto con il 44 enne è una presa per il culo* al suom ex marito, che si ritrova di un botto a dover rifare tutto...mentre lei si è tirata avanti con i lavori nel mentre lui doveva perdonarla per i ripetuti tradimenti subiti.


per il neretto, credo che un po tutti, le abbiamo consigliato di fare le valutazioni del caso
ma quello che mi stona di più è il rapporto o meglio la condotta che tiene con i figli


----------



## Pleasure (18 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> per il neretto, credo che un po tutti, le abbiamo consigliato di fare le valutazioni del caso
> ma quello che mi stona di più è il rapporto o meglio la condotta che tiene con i figli



porca miseria mi tocca quotarti dinuovo :up:


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> per il neretto, credo che un po tutti, le abbiamo consigliato di fare le valutazioni del caso
> ma quello che mi stona di più è il rapporto o meglio la condotta che tiene con i figli


Il 44 enne ha 19 anni più di lei...cioè è una figura paterna che suo marito non è stato (come ptoeva esserlo essendo più giovane?). Lei non si rende conto, ma vuole non amore, ma protezione, vuole la sua famiglia di origine ma allo stesso tempo vuole essere donna e madre e autonoma, cioè vuole tutto e per avercelo deve avere una nuova figura paterna. 
Per questo il suo rapporto con lui è fuinzionale, ma è un tipico rapporto malato.


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il 44 enne ha 19 anni più di lei...cioè è una figura paterna che suo marito non è stato (come ptoeva esserlo essendo più giovane?). Lei non si rende conto, ma vuole non amore, ma protezione, vuole la sua famiglia di origine ma allo stesso tempo vuole essere donna e madre e autonoma, cioè vuole tutto e per avercelo deve avere una nuova figura paterna.
> Per questo il suo rapporto con lui è fuinzionale, ma è un tipico rapporto malato.


si, Daniele è tutto giusto quello che dici. Ma abbiamo sempre detto a Maya di vivversela senza troppe aspettative. 
Abbiamo capito tutti che non riesce a stare sola e che ha bisogno di sapere che c'è qualcuno che la "protegge" ma io credo anche che attaccarsi troppo ad un rapporto malato non la aiuterà nè a crescere nè a trovare un suo equilibrio interiore per vivere serena e far vivere sereni i suoi figli.

Maya deve rendersi conto di essere una donna e una mamma; deve imparare a dare delle prioorità alla sua vita nel bene o nel male anche se magari adesso alcune scelte possono essere dolorose.


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Pleasure ha detto:


> porca miseria mi tocca quotarti dinuovo :up:


:bacio:


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il 44 enne ha 19 anni più di lei...cioè è una figura paterna che suo marito non è stato (come ptoeva esserlo essendo più giovane?). Lei non si rende conto, ma vuole non amore, ma protezione, vuole la sua famiglia di origine ma allo stesso tempo vuole essere donna e madre e autonoma, cioè vuole tutto e per avercelo deve avere una nuova figura paterna.
> Per questo il suo rapporto con lui è fuinzionale, ma è un tipico rapporto malato.


non vorrei che lei riponesse tutte le sue aspettative nei confronti di un uomo che le possa dare l'ennesima fregatura
d'accordo che lei vuole un sacco di cose, ma in cambio non ho ancora capito che cosa da lei
mi pare di aver capito che mette i suoi desideri e le sue aspettative davanti a tutto, compresa la disponibilità nei confronti dei suoi figli
ritengo che in questo momento dovrebbe dedicarsi di più ai suoi figli a discapito di tutto il resto


----------



## Daniele (18 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Maya deve rendersi conto di essere una donna e una mamma; deve imparare a dare delle prioorità alla sua vita nel bene o nel male anche se magari adesso alcune scelte possono essere dolorose.


Simy, ti ricordo che lei ha l'età della puttanaccia che mi tradì...e quella mignottona ancora non mi ha chiesto scusa, tutto l'è dovuto, quindi non pensiamo che a 25 anni le persone di adesso siano mature, sono solo ragazzoni o ragazzone e se hanno figliato...è anche peggio.


----------



## gas (18 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, Daniele è tutto giusto quello che dici. Ma abbiamo sempre detto a Maya di vivversela senza troppe aspettative.
> Abbiamo capito tutti che non riesce a stare sola e che ha bisogno di sapere che c'è qualcuno che la "protegge" ma io credo anche che attaccarsi troppo ad un rapporto malato non la aiuterà nè a crescere nè a trovare un suo equilibrio interiore per vivere serena e far vivere sereni i suoi figli.
> 
> Maya deve rendersi conto di essere una donna e una mamma; deve imparare a dare delle prioorità alla sua vita nel bene o nel male anche se magari adesso alcune scelte possono essere dolorose.


:up:


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, ti ricordo che lei ha l'età della puttanaccia che mi tradì...e quella mignottona ancora non mi ha chiesto scusa, tutto l'è dovuto, quindi non pensiamo che a 25 anni le persone di adesso siano mature, sono solo ragazzoni o ragazzone e se hanno figliato...è anche peggio.


Daniele io a 25 anni vivevo già da sola... 
e cmq se si è abbastanza grandi per mettere al mondo dei figli si dovrebbe essere altrettando grandi per assumersi tutte le responsabilità che ne conseguono.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniele io a 25 anni vivevo già da sola...
> e cmq se si è abbastanza grandi per mettere al mondo dei figli si dovrebbe essere altrettando grandi per assumersi tutte le responsabilità che ne conseguono.


lei non ha avuto un'infanzia felice.....
i suoi figli diranno la stessa cosa purtroppo..


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, Daniele è tutto giusto quello che dici. Ma abbiamo sempre detto a Maya di vivversela senza troppe aspettative.
> Abbiamo capito tutti che non riesce a stare sola e che ha bisogno di sapere che c'è qualcuno che la "protegge" ma io credo anche che attaccarsi troppo ad un rapporto malato non la aiuterà nè a crescere nè a trovare un suo equilibrio interiore per vivere serena e far vivere sereni i suoi figli.
> 
> *Maya deve rendersi conto di essere una donna e una mamma; deve imparare a dare delle prioorità alla sua vita nel bene o nel male anche se magari adesso alcune scelte possono essere dolorose.*


quoto e approvo, se posso.


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lei non ha avuto un'infanzia felice.....
> i suoi figli diranno la stessa cosa purtroppo..


Ma non discuto sulla sua infanzia (che poi vabbè...ci sarebbero da capire anche tante cose)
la cosa triste è che lei non sta facendo nulla per evitare che i suoi figli non vivano la stessa infelicità


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2013)

battaglia persa.  confidiamo almeno nei nonni


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> battaglia persa. confidiamo almeno nei nonni


mah...nulla è mai veramente perduto...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lei non ha avuto un'infanzia felice.....
> i suoi figli diranno la stessa cosa purtroppo..



Bhè insomma non possiamo comunque sapere 
come cresce i figli
non è giusto sentirsi migliori...
IMHO


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2013)

*qualcosa a chi ne ha 25*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Bhè insomma non possiamo comunque sapere
> come cresce i figli
> *non è giusto sentirsi migliori...*
> IMHO


 se si muovono delle critiche non è sempre perché ci si sente migliori; a volte sono passaggi della nostra vita che abbiamo imparato maturando.non ti pare normale parlarne?
per fortuna non è che gli anni passino sempre invano: a 49 anni magari sarebbe normale potessi insegnare ad un a ragazza che ha quasi l'età di mia figlia, ad esempio.
poi ho capito che non è sempre scontato saperne di più


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se si muovono delle critiche non è sempre perché ci si sente migliori; a volte sono passaggi della nostra vita che abbiamo imparato maturando.non ti pare normale parlarne?
> per fortuna non è che gli anni passino sempre invano: a 49 anni magari sarebbe normale potessi insegnare ad un a ragazza che ha quasi l'età di mia figlia, ad esempio.
> poi ho capito che non è sempre scontato saperne di più


Quoto:up:


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mah...nulla è mai veramente perduto...


sarà,ma giuro che poche persone nella vita mi ha fatto venire voglia di prenderle e sculacciarle come mi fa venir voglia Maya


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà,ma giuro che poche persone nella vita mi ha fatto venire voglia di prenderle e sculacciarle come mi fa venir voglia Maya


O.T.
Io devo smettere di leggere Oscuro..


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T.
> Io devo smettere di leggere Oscuro..


Idem


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà,ma giuro che poche persone nella vita mi ha fatto venire voglia di prenderle e sculacciarle come mi fa venir voglia Maya


pure a me...eppure ogni tanto qualcuna che mi fa incazzare la trovo


----------



## Scarlett (18 Marzo 2013)

maya ha detto:


> xkè la mia attività nn produce... e nn mi resta che vendere...
> mi abbatto xkè spero che la vendita cosi fatta una parte subito e l'altra a rate riesca a rimettermi un pò in sesto...
> avere un pò di serenità...  ma ho paura


MI spiace. Non so consigliarti. Ma dev'essere pesante chiudere un'attività in cui ha investito soldi, tempo e speranze.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Idem


Mi sa per motivi diverso dal mio....









Oggi ho la cretinite


----------



## Simy (18 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa per motivi diverso dal mio....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh non lo so...mi sa che il motivo è lo stesso


----------



## gas (19 Marzo 2013)

*maya?*

qualcuno ha notizie?


----------



## devastata (19 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo no, spero sia presa per la vendita dell'attività.


----------



## Spider (19 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Purtroppo no, spero sia presa per la vendita dell'attività.


era un *Troll*...
no anzi, era una *tro..*


----------

